# High elf colour schemes



## Dragblud da scrunka

Hello all! my first real go into fantasy stuff so I have some high elves coming in the post and Im trying to get a preemptive strike and plan what Im doing with them.

First I wanna customize the mage (I got the island of blood stuff) and make some nicely based bases before i touch the models.

But model wise I've been a-searching the GW site and they have the silver and blue scheme and to me its just boring and abit pansy-ie. I have yet to attain a copy of the codex or the heraldry book so before I do dyu know where/what schemes are out there? 

I have no idea what schemes there are that are named (caledor etc) but just some idea would be awesome. 

My problem at the moment is I am aiming for dark colours and that doesn't reflect them well they should be alittle gaudy and bright and almost gypsy style in my eyes.

Thanks in advance for helping this sorry newb of fantasy out


----------



## Barnster

You could go for any colours you want at the end of the day its your force, but as a rough guide heres a rough province colour list from the Army book. heres a list of some of the provinces and the units and colours commonly associated

I will add that most HEs feature a lot of white as its the colour HE link to purity and death

Calador - (Dragons) Colour is linked to the skin hue of the lords Dragon - see lots of Blues Greens and Reds

Chrace (White lions) - Reds rather than the tradition blue but otherwise very similar

Eataine (Phoenixes) - Reds and Yellows

Hoeth (wizards) - Cream/ very pale yellow and dark blue

Avelorn (Maiden Guard) Greens and natural shades

Nagaryth (Shadow warriors) Dark blues, Greys and Reds

Ellyrion (Reaver Knights) Dark blues and pink details

Lothern (Seaguard Bolt throwers) is the tradition HE scheme of Blue and White 

None of the other provinces have specific colour schemes in the AB 


You need to pick a scheme you like though, Its entirely possible that your fluff has a prince or Archmage pay for the force and to wear their colour scheme. HE politics is incredibly vicious (They used to have a rule about it in game) so test out your scheme and do what you want

I would probably stay clear of purple due to its association with the DE


----------



## VanAlberict

avioding dark blue hues (blacks dark purples and dark blues) should take care of making sure it doesnt blend into a dark elves looking army... the wife is doing a light purple and white wood elves basing with snow and winter theme and so far it looks plenty different so i think as long as you dont go with the dark variations youll be fine... 

outside of that you should be able to pick and choose any color scheme you want 
i would suggest the mithril silver for the metals though since it is elves


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Barnster said:


> You could go for any colours you want at the end of the day its your force, but as a rough guide heres a rough province colour list from the Army book. heres a list of some of the provinces and the units and colours commonly associated
> 
> I will add that most HEs feature a lot of white as its the colour HE link to purity and death
> 
> Calador - (Dragons) Colour is linked to the skin hue of the lords Dragon - see lots of Blues Greens and Reds
> 
> Chrace (White lions) - Reds rather than the tradition blue but otherwise very similar
> 
> Eataine (Phoenixes) - Reds and Yellows
> 
> Hoeth (wizards) - Cream/ very pale yellow and dark blue
> 
> Avelorn (Maiden Guard) Greens and natural shades
> 
> Nagaryth (Shadow warriors) Dark blues, Greys and Reds
> 
> Ellyrion (Reaver Knights) Dark blues and pink details
> 
> Lothern (Seaguard Bolt throwers) is the tradition HE scheme of Blue and White
> 
> None of the other provinces have specific colour schemes in the AB
> 
> 
> You need to pick a scheme you like though, Its entirely possible that your fluff has a prince or Archmage pay for the force and to wear their colour scheme. HE politics is incredibly vicious (They used to have a rule about it in game) so test out your scheme and do what you want
> 
> I would probably stay clear of purple due to its association with the DE


Thanks Barnster with the provinces are they differently equipped themed armies? so the dragon province have lots of dragon knights etc? Thanks for the advice I'm gunna search for a high elf painter and have a mess around with it 





VanAlberict said:


> avioding dark blue hues (blacks dark purples and dark blues) should take care of making sure it doesnt blend into a dark elves looking army... the wife is doing a light purple and white wood elves basing with snow and winter theme and so far it looks plenty different so i think as long as you dont go with the dark variations youll be fine...
> 
> outside of that you should be able to pick and choose any color scheme you want
> i would suggest the mithril silver for the metals though since it is elves


Yeah I want to aim for a contrast with either a mithril against darker clothes are maybe a black/gold weapons for light clothes.


So another question yes I know i know but:


Is there roving High elf armys/ wandering bands? My plan is to create a almost gypsy journeying army led by a mage or warrior.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Barnster

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Thanks Barnster with the provinces are they differently equipped themed armies? so the dragon province have lots of dragon knights etc? Thanks for the advice I'm gunna search for a high elf painter and have a mess around with it


They all have the same army list, but you can theme how you want to. If your from a certain province take more of one choice, thats freely decided by you and there's no restrictions how you mix and match. Fluffwise they are different but its not enforced anywhere in the list 




Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Is there roving High elf armys/ wandering bands? My plan is to create a almost gypsy journeying army led by a mage or warrior.
> Thanks in advance!!!


High elf armies venture to the old world all the time. Either to fight darkness reclaim lost treasures and colonies, even to repair fallen waystone towers. Fluffwise Eltharion just returned to Ulthuan after a crusade in the badlands to kill orcs, There were many HE bands in the north fighting chaos marauders etc


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Well thats awesome! Ill have to invest abit forr rules and codex but Im going to start writing the fluff for it  Thanks again Barnster!


----------

